# What is the best liquid fertilizer?



## HarryRobinson (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay im seriously stuck on what liquid fertilizer to buy for my 15 gallon tank but i do not want any dry ferts. Ive had some suggestions of Nutrafin plant Gro (with added iron), seachem flourish and tropica plant nutrtion+ but i do not know which to choose! Which in your opinion is the best fertilizer? Also which would be the best for my tank? Thanks 
*
p.s Any other liquid ferts out there that are good?*


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

For my wife's 10g tank I ordered liquid ferts (1 bottle macros and 1 bottle micros) from RootMedic. Easy to dose for a small tank since you only have 2 bottles, that's it.


----------



## HarryRobinson (Oct 29, 2010)

Something a bit less macro/micro. I want just one solution, dose it everyweek (or whatever) and it help my plants to grow better. I have been using nutrafin plant grow+ and i have seen good results i just want to know if there are any other brands i could use?


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

You can get everything in a single container, but there are scientific reasons that you can't get it 'all' in one solution very easily. So, you are paying a big price for the convenience of having a single bottle, especially when you consider that the convenience factor is very small.

I went with the micro and macro solution from rootmedic. A few squirts from 1 bottle and a few from another. Happy plants!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Dave-H said:


> You can get everything in a single container, but there are scientific reasons that you can't get it 'all' in one solution very easily. So, you are paying a big price for the convenience of having a single bottle, especially when you consider that the convenience factor is very small.
> 
> I went with the micro and macro solution from rootmedic. A few squirts from 1 bottle and a few from another. Happy plants!


+1 Yep


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

I've been using RootMedic's Macro & Micro liquid fertilizers with great results.
I'm growing Hemianthus callitrichoides (HC aka dwarf baby tears) with amazing growth.
I expected it to take 4-6 months to completely fill out my tank in a dense carpet.
It's literally taken a lil' over 1 month to completely fill in my tank and the HC looks great! It's growing so dense & lush, I have to trim it once a week.
I think RootMedic is definitely worth the extra "inconvenient" bottle.
You just can't find an all-in-one miracle fertilizer. RootMedic is close to the most convenient it will get.


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

If your from England like I then one that is readily available to us is the JBL Ferropol and JBL Ferropol 24. You wont hear much of it on here as this is mainly American but Ive used it in the past. It was great, and I had good results on it. I dose E.I now and I would advise you to do it too. I dose it on my 17g and its 100 times better than any off the shelf gear.

Swan


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

barbarossa4122 said:


> +1 Yep


another one here
rootmedic is so easy


----------

